# Is my German Shepherd puppy underweight?



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a 9 week old GSD, well everyone is saying I have been scammed because she looks nothing like a German Shepherd. Anyways, the breeder took her to the vet and they gave her shots and they wormed her. She did have worms because that was the first time she had been to the vet. She lost weight, and you could actually tell it for sure. As of right now she weighs about 12 pounds and it seems like she is gaining at least 3 pounds every week, give or take a couple pounds. So, she is 10 pounds as of right now. I measured her and from the floor to the top of her back is 13 inches. Is she big or small for her age? Also is now a good time for training?

Here is a few pics....

9 weeks old photo by justinsmitherman20 | Photobucket


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hey Smitherman - I moved your post out of the Suggestions Forum. Please look over the board index and post your question in the correct forum for the most appropriate help. 

I think 10 lbs at 9 weeks is small, but not abnormal. I've seen other pups that age start out slow, but then they catch up. More important to determine correct weight/condition is not the height at the shoulders and the number on the scale, but the actual physical look of the puppy. Pup should not be roly-poly, neither should she be so thin as to have her ribs showing. Best thing to do is to take pictures of her STANDING from the side, and from the top looking down at her back, and post the pics for us to look at them.

I know you posted a few pics earlier, but hard to say from a sitting head-on shot. Although, from those pics, she looks to be in good condition.


----------



## Smitherman (Jan 6, 2013)

I apologize, I am new to the site and still learning my way around. & I'll try and do that sometime tomorrow! Again I apologize.


----------

